# Yikes.



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/458123686/mitsubishi-wd-92840?i_c=HP-090611-Mits92

Can a TV go too big before rear projection is just better, and cheaper?


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Wow... just wow!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can get a really good projector for the price of that unit. Not sure that it would be the best money spent.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with Tony on the projector/screen thing but a 92" TV that is huge. Another WOW! I wonder how deep it is.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

32.3" deep. That's a bit too much in my opinion. Once you start getting this large and spending that kind of money, a projector wins easily.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW again! I don't even recall console tv's being that deep.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I wasn't really serious about buying it. I was just on Vanns site and it was the deal of the day. I didn't know such a TV existed and I wondered who would buy it. They have a woman in the pictures and I was thinking, why does a woman turn in to the hulk at the ideal of full size speakers, but it's perfectly okay to put THAT tv in a room? I know its just a advert, but common, that tv is farthest from WAF anyone can get and they have a woman presenting it. Just for once they should have a honest advert. A fat guy painted up for football with 20 drunk guys in the room.


----------

